# Comparison between raw diet and kibble



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

I heard from a GSD owner I know and other owners with different breeds do the raw diet thing and they say it's more healthier than kibble. When I asked a friend what do you look for in a breeder, she answered "you want to make sure they have raw diet only." The raw diet is said that dogs live longer than those who eat kibble which shortens dogs lifespan. What is true? I'm in a big confusion about raw diet and kibble and which is better. Is there only 1 answer like raw diet people say?

Is it fact or opinion that raw diet or kibble are better than the other? I think it's more of point of view or opinion I think.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Kibble is like an mre or a prison meal. It contains the nutrients required for survival.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Its a matter of what works best for you and your dog. There are some really great dry foods out there just like there are some really bad ones you wouldnt want to touch with a ten food pole. Some dogs with health issues and/or skin issues that were on kibble and were switched to RAW improved drastically. My dogs are on dry food and do just fine. Occassionally they get some raw chicken when i'm making dinner but thats it. It really just goes back to what works for you and your dog and your budget obviously. If a breeder doesnt feed raw it doesnt make them a bad breeder. Thats just their preference for their dogs.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

the best kibble isnt as good as a military mre, and I dont eat that crap. my vet gave me a sample of powdered raw? Thats nasty. Oh but it is "balanced" with beans etc. who knows? I may be forced to feed kibble, but its unlikely, I already get chicken legs for 58 cent a pound and the organs and necks cost a few cents more- all at the ethnic market. Its not very expensive consideing how much I love my girl.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Volcano, I have to ask, when was the last time you had an MRE? I have several in my camping gear and they're pretty good. 

Again, it goes back to what is best for the owner and the dog. Your dog is fine on raw. Mine are fine on kibble. Its not like i'm feeding Ol' Roy. I love my dogs. Doesnt mean i'm going out and buying a freezer just for their food though.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

they are designed to constipate you so you can get to work shooting people. Have you eaten mre for 5 days in a row? My version of raw is variety just like with myself. I would hate to eat the same thing evry day even if it was paletable and fulfilled my nutrition. I think that feeding well is the best reward I can give to my dog. I am a totally new owner but it feels right to me...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

volcano said:


> they are designed to constipate you so you can get to work shooting people. Have you eaten mre for 5 days in a row? My version of raw is variety just like with myself. I would hate to eat the same thing evry day even if it was paletable and fulfilled my nutrition. I think that feeding well is the best reward I can give to my dog. I am a totally new owner but it feels right to me...


 
actually I have. No power for a week and a half without any food in the house after a move sucks. my dogs get primarily kibble but they get other things too so its not like they're eating the same thing every day all the time. Raw eggs, carrots, chicken broth, cheese, treats, etc.


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

One thing to consider when you hear discussion on this:

No-one really has a financial interest in promoting raw. 

There is big money in kibble and multinational companies spend huge amounts promoting it. Also anyone who sells kibble has an interest in promoting it over raw. That includes vets and pet stores that don't stock raw. 

What I tend to see is raw recommendations from dog owners and kibble recommendations from dog food companies


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have fed both. I do not work for or have investments in any kibble company. I don't care whether you feed kibble or raw, because it is your business. Right now I am personally not feeding raw because

(1) I think a lot of care needs to be done in sourcing the materials-I would rather feed a kibble with hormone free-antibiotic free poultry and grass fed beef, lamb or venison than leg quarters from WalMart or Aldi which I know to be laden with antibiotics.

(2) Storage space. To properly feed raw I think you need a good amount of freezer speace else you will spend a lot of time acquiring food as well as a good variety of meats and raw meaty bones to rotate.

(3) Getting it right. There is something to making sure the ingredients are all properly selected and balanced. This is particularly true with growing puppies.

(4) Honestly, I could not tell a big difference in my dogs. I fed raw from 2000 to about 2005 and when back to kibble after dealing with a chicken allergy and bacterial overgrowth issues with one of my dogs.

There are a lot of folks on the forum who have made a conscious decision to feed kibble and a lot who feed raw. Sometimes raw vs kibble discussions get very heated and emotional. The goal here should be to share your experiences and not downgrade the choice (either way) of others as most folks on this forum are honestly trying to make the best choice for their dog and their situation.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There is a commercial from Pedigree for their dentastix product. 
They state that 4 out of 5 dogs have dental/gum disease. Hmmmm, wonder if that 5th dog is raw fed?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I look at it this way; would we thrive eating a people version of kibble? I have fed raw for 14 years and raised 5 litters on it. Yes, it does require some thought, but so does feeding myself (the dogs often eat far better than I do).


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I look at it very simply: Go with what you're comfortable with and what your dog thrives on 

I've always fed kibble, I feed a high quality kibble and add toppings, it's expensive but easy. They eat enthusiastically every meal and have no health issues. They even get fresh frozen knuckle and marrow bones from a local butcher a few times a week

If there was a issue I'd change and try raw, just like if I was feeding raw and they weren't doing well I would switch and try kibble


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

You have to do what's right for you and your dog. My dogs are on raw and they do great, however, I do not have a tolerance for dealing with the whole process. As much as I hate to say it, if my husband didn't handle the majority of the feeding and cleaning I probably wouldn't do it. Maybe if we had more space it wouldn't be so bad, but we are extremely tight and cramped so it makes it a pain.

I will say that even if you go with kibble I would definitely dedicate once a month or something to eating a raw-type meal with bones if you dog can handle the change to raw for a meal and back....or at least a big raw bone to chew on. There is nothing that cleans teeth like eating a bone and IMO it's the only way to keep really healthy teeth.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Right now I'm feeding both and have good reasons for each. Previously I fed kibble but I've always tossed my dogs a variety of raw, table scraps, and stuff we always have around (cottage cheese, raw eggs). Many people have asked me what they eat and how I maintain their coats and were surprised to hear they were not on raw or supplements. I'm using more raw now because it's becoming cheaper as I find some decent sources. My dogs chew raw beef marrow bones, nylabones, and elk antlers whether they are on raw or kibble so I don't need an entire raw diet just for their teeth. I use kibble that is manufactured in the USA and does not contain corn, wheat, soy, or gluten meal.


----------

